# Best player in the country?



## Destin Gator (Sep 25, 2011)

#7 for LSU gets my vote, that kid is truly fun to watch!


----------



## golffreak (Sep 25, 2011)

Not familiar with him, but I wouldn't doubt it. LSU has some great athletes.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 25, 2011)

that was Petersons number last year. Best player in country..probably Luck or Kellen Moore, imo.


----------



## golffreak (Sep 25, 2011)

Oklahoma State has a great QB as well. Isn't he 28 or something like that?


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 25, 2011)

Destin Gator said:


> #7 for LSU gets my vote, that kid is truly fun to watch!



His name is Tyrann Mathieu and he is like a heat-seeking missle to the ball. He might end up being better than Patrick Peterson...


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> His name is Tyrann Mathieu and he is like a heat-seeking missle to the ball. He might end up being better than Patrick Peterson...



He's a solid player, but he isn't Patrick Peterson.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 25, 2011)

There are a number of guys to choose from..... Denard Robinson, Kellen Moore, Andrew Luck, Blackmon and Brandon Weeden from Ok St., Robert Griffin QB from Baylor and now Tyrann Mathieu. That is why I LOVE college so much more than the pros, you never know who is gonna step up and shine.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 25, 2011)

Unicoidawg said:


> There are a number of guys to choose from..... Denard Robinson, Kellen Moore, Andrew Luck, Blackmon and Brandon Weeden from Ok St., Robert Griffin QB from Baylor and now Tyrann Mathieu. That is why I LOVE college so much more than the pros, you never know who is gonna step up and shine.




Lets keep this list till week 9 and see who is on it.   It always changes.....     

Good list.  Its very early but my vote would go to Robert Griffin if I had a vote right now.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Sep 25, 2011)

the one and only Melvin Ingram- wait til pro day he is going to blow up all the numbers for DT/DE that week.  I dare say there arent too many DT/DE that athletically can do what he does.  A lighter William Perry if u will, who i use to play basketball against back in the day.  Fridge would be dunking on all us tall white guys...haha
He can do a standing back flip and dunk a football over the goal post which at 6'2" 270lbs aint that easy. Melvin per Spurrier is the best athlete on the team and if all our punters were hurt he said "oh Melvin can punt left footed" and he can throw the rock too.  The play he made last night diving into the enzone wasnt as easy as it looked- most guys would have let the ball squirt out from underneath them when they landed on the ball going at the speed he was going.


----------



## Will-dawg (Sep 25, 2011)

He aint the best player in the country but probably the best (true) Freshman--Sammy Watkins from Clemson.  He is very explosive and plays with the experience of some the best veterans out there.  Definately a player to watch out for in the future!!!!


----------



## gin house (Sep 25, 2011)

Will-dawg said:


> He aint the best player in the country but probably the best (true) Freshman--Sammy Watkins from Clemson.  He is very explosive and plays with the experience of some the best veterans out there.  Definately a player to watch out for in the future!!!!



  Sammy is a very good player, looks like a man among boys and is just a freshman......Kid is super fast and a playmaker.  Wish he was in garnet and black


----------



## gin house (Sep 25, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> the one and only Melvin Ingram- wait til pro day he is going to blow up all the numbers for DT/DE that week.  I dare say there arent too many DT/DE that athletically can do what he does.  A lighter William Perry if u will, who i use to play basketball against back in the day.  Fridge would be dunking on all us tall white guys...haha
> He can do a standing back flip and dunk a football over the goal post which at 6'2" 270lbs aint that easy. Melvin per Spurrier is the best athlete on the team and if all our punters were hurt he said "oh Melvin can punt left footed" and he can throw the rock too.  The play he made last night diving into the enzone wasnt as easy as it looked- most guys would have let the ball squirt out from underneath them when they landed on the ball going at the speed he was going.



  Melvin is sick.....Im not exactly sure but he has three or four touchdowns playing on defense as a defensive end.  3 or 4 touchdowns in four games not to mention the disruptions and pressure.  Hes gold for us.


----------



## Bullpup969 (Sep 25, 2011)

Isiah Crowell by far.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 25, 2011)

Lattimore is up there with any of them.

Freshman defender of the year...Clowney  4 sacks in the first 4 games, 5 forced fumbles, 1 resulting in a TD.


----------



## gin house (Sep 25, 2011)

irishleprechaun said:


> Lattimore is up there with any of them.
> 
> Freshman defender of the year...Clowney  4 sacks in the first 4 games, 5 forced fumbles, 1 resulting in a TD.



 x2!!   Dont want to be a homer but weve got three players who could make the list.....Lattimore led the nation up till this week in rushing, vandy gameplanned to stop the run so he only had around 80 yards but is still second in the nation in rushing yards.  Clowney leads the SEC and is tied for third in the country in sacks....  Melvin Ingram has three touchdowns....Hes a defensive end.   Put it this way,  Isaih Crowell has three touchdowns and so does Ingram.  Not bad for a defensive player.    Irish,  I may be wrong but doesnt clowney have two forced for a td?  One against UGa where he knocked it from Murray and one last night where he punched it out and Allen took it and he fumbled it into the endzone where Ingram fell on it?   I like all three of these but Marcus is special.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 25, 2011)

gin house said:


> x2!!   Dont want to be a homer but weve got three players who could make the list.....Lattimore led the nation up till this week in rushing, vandy gameplanned to stop the run so he only had around 80 yards but is still second in the nation in rushing yards.  Clowney leads the SEC and is tied for third in the country in sacks....  Melvin Ingram has three touchdowns....Hes a defensive end.   Put it this way,  Isaih Crowell has three touchdowns and so does Ingram.  Not bad for a defensive player.    Irish,  I may be wrong but doesnt clowney have two forced for a td?  One against UGa where he knocked it from Murray and one last night where he punched it out and Allen took it and he fumbled it into the endzone where Ingram fell on it?   I like all three of these but Marcus is special.



And they all play for the 4th or 5th best team in the SEC


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 25, 2011)

The best that I have seen so far has to be Ingram from SC. That guy seems to be in the right place on every play, he is really a deciding factor in the SC defense.
A game changing player.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Sep 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> And they all play for the 4th or 5th best team in the SEC



A long way to go there corndog.  All the pressure is on your guys now that they have that #1 target on their back...


----------



## tcward (Sep 25, 2011)

I would have to say the Demps kid from Florida.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 26, 2011)

tcward said:


> I would have to say the Demps kid from Florida.



Me too! Maybe not yet but that Clowney kid at USCe is gonna be a stud too!


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 26, 2011)

Bullpup969 said:


> Isiah Crowell by far.



Best player in the country?

Did your Mrs. let you into the good stuff??
That has to be one of the biggest Homer statements ever on this board.


Saw Sammy Watkins this weekend and he is Top 5 in the country to me.  It is not just his straight line speed it is the subtle lightning quick moves that he makes.  I hope he stays healthy because he is gonna be fun to watch.


----------



## Les Miles (Sep 26, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> He's a solid player, but he isn't Patrick Peterson.



In Peterson's first 17 games, he earned 45 tackles, seven pass breakups, two interceptions, one forced fumble and zero sacks – all numbers Mathieu has exceeded in his first 17 games.


----------



## huntfish (Sep 26, 2011)

RG3......More TD passes than incompletes.   70-82, 962 yards, 13 TD passes, 1 TD rushing, 176 yards......And a 39 yard punt.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> In Peterson's first 17 games, he earned 45 tackles, seven pass breakups, two interceptions, one forced fumble and zero sacks – all numbers Mathieu has exceeded in his first 17 games.



and bacarri rambo is tied for 1st in the country, with 4 int's (and he missed a game), but that doesn't mean he is the best!  mathieu is a solid player, but if i had to pick between he and peterson, i would pick peterson.  i imagine peterson had fewer pass breakups and interceptions, in large part due to the fact that he wasn't thrown at as much.  both great players, but i'd take pp.


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 26, 2011)

Defensively I would say either Mathieu from LSU or Melvin Ingram.  

Offensively it is either Lattimore, Demps, Luck, Griffin or Moore.  Hard to say at this point of the year.

So many guys are standing out early, but a lot of that could be the level of competition up to this point.  Let them get into the conference schedules good and the wheat will seperate from the chaff.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 26, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Best player in the country?
> 
> Did your Mrs. let you into the good stuff??
> That has to be one of the biggest Homer statements ever on this board.



Sarcasm isn't taught at that great school in south Fla?


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 26, 2011)

greene_dawg said:


> Sarcasm isn't taught at that great school in south Fla?



It is as is the use of those little smiling object to the left of the screen. 

No tone of voice etc. on the interwebz....


----------



## Destin Gator (Sep 27, 2011)

I guess I should have defined what I MEANT  by best PLAYER .

My def would be a person who can play numerous positions and shine greatly at all of them.

I too think all the players mentioned in this this thread are great @ their positions BUT #7 for LSU is heads above the rest when it comes to ALL AROUND player!


----------



## Destin Gator (Sep 27, 2011)

rex upshaw said:


> and bacarri rambo is tied for 1st in the country, with 4 int's (and he missed a game), but that doesn't mean he is the best!  mathieu is a solid player, but if i had to pick between he and peterson, i would pick peterson.  i imagine peterson had fewer pass breakups and interceptions, in large part due to the fact that he wasn't thrown at as much.  both great players, but i'd take pp.



I would take Ed Reid, BUT this thread is about college players playing in the 2011 football season. I understand though most threads on here do get away from the original post.

Have a good one


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 27, 2011)

Destin Gator said:


> I would take Ed Reid, BUT this thread is about college players playing in the 2011 football season. I understand though most threads on here do get away from the original post.
> 
> Have a good one





Ed Reed? or Greg Reid?


----------



## Destin Gator (Sep 27, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Ed Reed? or Greg Reid?



Ed Reed, sorry about the spelling being wrong and  thnx for the input to the post!

I will slow down in the future and make sure all spelling is correct, so YOU can focus on contributing to the thread  VS spell checking.


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 27, 2011)

Destin Gator said:


> Ed Reed, sorry about the spelling being wrong and  thnx for the input to the post!
> 
> I will slow down in the future and make sure all spelling is correct, so YOU can focus on contributing to the thread  VS spell checking.



Love me some Ed Reed for a variety of reasons. 

My all-time favorite Cane. I literally can't say enough good about him.


----------



## Destin Gator (Sep 28, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Love me some Ed Reed for a variety of reasons.
> 
> My all-time favorite Cane. I literally can't say enough good about him.



There has been plenty of moments of day dreaming by me with him wearing a falcon uniform.

Would you know if him and Ray Lewis played for the canes at the same time? If so, sick sick defense!


----------



## tjl1388 (Sep 28, 2011)

Destin Gator said:


> There has been plenty of moments of day dreaming by me with him wearing a falcon uniform.
> 
> Would you know if him and Ray Lewis played for the canes at the same time? If so, sick sick defense!



Unfortunatly they were different classes.  Ray Lewis graduated in 96 while Ed Reed was drafted in 02.

Ray Lewis carried the defense.  Ed Reed carried the entire team.  Him and Ken Dorsey are personally responsible for the 2001 Nat. Title team....arguably the greatest team ever.
17 players off that team were drafted in the first round.


----------



## Destin Gator (Oct 6, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> Unfortunatly they were different classes.  Ray Lewis graduated in 96 while Ed Reed was drafted in 02.
> 
> Ray Lewis carried the defense.  Ed Reed carried the entire team.  Him and Ken Dorsey are personally responsible for the 2001 Nat. Title team....arguably the greatest team ever.
> 17 players off that team were drafted in the first round.



Thats where they got the term FANTASY DRAFT!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 7, 2011)

tjl1388 said:


> 17 players off that team were drafted in the first round.



Probably  never see this again.  EVA!!!!!!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 7, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Probably  never see this again.  EVA!!!!!!!



Based on the seasons following and the overall luck of UM since that amazing 2001 team I am starting to believe that somebody sold their soul for that run.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Nov 13, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> the one and only Melvin Ingram- wait til pro day he is going to blow up all the numbers for DT/DE that week.  I dare say there arent too many DT/DE that athletically can do what he does.  A lighter William Perry if u will, who i use to play basketball against back in the day.  Fridge would be dunking on all us tall white guys...haha
> He can do a standing back flip and dunk a football over the goal post which at 6'2" 270lbs aint that easy. Melvin per Spurrier is the best athlete on the team and if all our punters were hurt he said "oh Melvin can punt left footed" and he can throw the rock too.  The play he made last night diving into the enzone wasnt as easy as it looked- most guys would have let the ball squirt out from underneath them when they landed on the ball going at the speed he was going.



One last story about Melvin (MI-6)...during the NC/SC high school allstar practices he walks up to the QBs who were gathered around the machine that measures the velocity of their passes.  Melvin  says i can throw faster than yall left handed...which he does and then he tells them he is a right handed but can throw left handed too.  True story, look for Melvin to be drafted as a LB and he truly is superman playing DT/DE.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm gonna bookmark this for next year and put a player's name in the ring-  Alec Ogletree from UGA.  At 6'3" 240, he has the size to be a dominant SEC linebacker, with the speed to play safety or guard athletic TE's.  He put McCalebb from Auburn on his back trying to block and hurt Dyer on one play, then a hard hit forced a fumble on the next play.  This kid is a true sophomore, with one more year of development and learning the game he will be All-American next year.


----------



## gin house (Nov 13, 2011)

This is hard to say.  Youd just about have to name one for each position as some players are highlighted for the efforts and some are unseen by most.  Too many different situations to name one overall.  If you were to name one youd just about have to go qb and how could you not say Case Keenum?  Hes riped up the ncaa record book in his career.  Its just hard to name one because in his situation look at the quality teams they play, LOL.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 13, 2011)

gin house said:


> This is hard to say.  Youd just about have to name one for each position



That being said, and as dominant and close to a pro-type defense as the QB's are facing this year, I honestly believe that the QB that can make things happen in the big game in the end against one of these defenses will be king of the hill in Heisman contention.

One thing is guaranteed, time will tell, and it is quickly running out.


----------



## gin house (Nov 13, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That being said, and as dominant and close to a pro-type defense as the QB's are facing this year, I honestly believe that the QB that can make things happen in the big game in the end against one of these defenses will be king of the hill in Heisman contention.
> 
> One thing is guaranteed, time will tell, and it is quickly running out.



  I agree, a qb can elevate his chances with a big play, they have way more opportunities than the other players.  It may just be me but this year it seems that there isnt any teams or players that seperate themselves from the pack.  I could say bama and lsu as team somewhat do but players, i just dont see a dominant player.  This season has been pretty even on all fronts.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 13, 2011)

gin house said:


> I agree, a qb can elevate his chances with a big play, they have way more opportunities than the other players.  It may just be me but this year it seems that there isnt any teams or players that seperate themselves from the pack.  I could say bama and lsu as team somewhat do but players, i just dont see a dominant player.  This season has been pretty even on all fronts.



I totally agree.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Feb 5, 2012)

Melvin Ingram  won the D-Line challenge on ESPN2 - hope the dirty birds get him.


----------



## LanierSpots (Feb 5, 2012)

Looks like I picked the right guy.   Haha.


----------

